# Icelandic: einhverjum orðið hált á einhverju



## Silver_Biscuit

Sæl,

Ég er að þýða smásögu eftir Gest Pálsson sem inniheldur þessa setningu:


> Það var einkum í kaupstaðarferðum, að hreppstjóranum hætti við að taka sér heldur mikið í staupinu, *enda var honum einu sinni nærri því orðið hált á því*.



Þá er sagt frá einu kvöldi þegar hreppstjórinn lendir í einhver vandræði og hesturinn hans bjargar lífi hans. 

Á Snöru stendur:


> slæm reynsla
> <honum, henni> verður/hefur orðið hált á <þessu>
> henni hefur orðið hált á því að lána honum peninga



En ég er samt ekki alveg viss um hvað það þýðir. Myndi giska á "and indeed this once nearly proved his downfall" eða eitthvað svoleiðis, haldið þið að ég sé að skilja það rétt?

Takk


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Ha, ég trúi því ekki að enginn af þessum snillingum sem koma hingað þekkir þetta orðtak?


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not professing to know this well, but isn't it just exactly like the dictionary says: a bad experience?



> Það var einkum í kaupstaðarferðum, að hreppstjóranum hætti við að taka sér heldur mikið í staupinu, *enda var honum einu sinni nærri því orðið hált á því.
> *It was especially in the visits to towns that the district administrative officer refrained from excessive drinking, *having almost had a bad experience (due to it) once*.


I do also get the feeling the experience might be a little stronger than just "bad", but I'm just using it for lack of a better word at the moment. Maybe 'terrible experience' might fit better.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Well, the thing is, he definitely _does_ have a bad experience. It's not explained quite what happens, but he comes home dripping wet without his horse and has to be two weeks in bed recovering, and claims that the horse saved his life. So that's not _nearly_ having a bad experience, I would say.


----------



## sindridah

Giskið þitt er spot on. Honum varð hált á því = það varð honum til falls.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Bara upp á gamanið SB, mætti ég sjá hvernig þú endaðir á að þýða setninguna?


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Já endilega. Ég er samt ekki búin að skila verkefnið og geri það ekki fyrr en maí, minnir mig. Ég er bara að fikta með textann í bili  Þannig að þýðingin í heild á örugglega eftir að breytast, veit ekki um þessa setningu. Jæja, sem stendur er þýðingin:


> On trips to town in particular, the bailiff was liable to drink rather a lot, and indeed this once nearly proved his downfall.



Aukaatriði, fyrir þau sem eru forvitin: Ég þýddi _hreppstjóri_ sem _bailiff_ af því að hann J.A. Thompson þýddi orðið þannig þegar hann fæst við þýðinguna _Sjálfstæðs fólks_ og mér finnst þessi þýðing vera sú glæsilegasta úr íslensku yfir á ensku sem er til. Ég leyfi mér hér bara að herma eftir meistaranum


----------



## Alxmrphi

Í þýðingunni segir ekki um að hann hefur hætt að drekka í svona ferðum.
Af hverju er það? 

_Baliff_ inniheldur þau blæbrigði sem láta í það skína að honum líkar að drekka, meira en „district administrative officer“ sem ég sagði. Mjög betri þýðing.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Af því að það stendur ekki *hreppstjórinn *heldur *hreppstjóranum*. Sem þýðir að hér er um að ræða önnur merking 



> *hætta + við*
> 
> 
> 
> e-m hættir við e-u ÓP e-m hættir til e-s
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> *hætta + til*
> 
> 
> 
> _
> __e-m hættir til e-s _ÓP_ e-m er gjarnt, e-r á vanda til e-s (miður æskilegs)
> _
> _ mér hættir til að verða andvaka
> _



Upplýsingar frá Snöru!


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> _Baliff_ inniheldur þau blæbrigði sem láta í það skína að honum líkar að drekka, meira en „district administrative officer“ sem ég sagði.


 
Meinar þú að orðið _bailiff _inniheldur yfirleitt þessi blæbrigði, eða að það hljómar betur í þessu samhengi? Á bandarískri ensku gefur orðið _bailiff_ enga hneigð til að drekka í skyn.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gavril said:


> Meinar þú að orðið _bailiff _inniheldur yfirleitt þessi blæbrigði, eða að það hljómar betur í þessu samhengi? Á bandarískri ensku gefur orðið _bailiff_ enga hneigð til að drekka í skyn.


Of course I'm interpreting the tone as not being modern, but in an old fashioned sense (remember, he is riding his horse to towns), and I meant it solely in a comparison to "district administrative officer" (as mentioned in my quote). You read plenty of stories of corrupt bailiffs in Medieval England and in Wild West kinds of stories. It fits the tone better. Is that controversial to you?



> Af því að það stendur ekki *hreppstjórinn* heldur *hreppstjóranum*. Sem þýðir að hér er um að ræða önnur merking* *


Ah, didn't notice that! I think the use of *enda* just backed up the interpretation for a reason why he stopped and I never thought about the dative article. 
Tiny thing, shouldn't it be: um að ræða aðra merkingu? As in, it's shifted from um aðra merkingu að ræða - right?


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Já rétt hjá þér! Takk


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Of course I'm interpreting the tone as not being modern, but in an old fashioned sense (remember, he is riding his horse to towns), and I meant it solely in a comparison to "district administrative officer" (as mentioned in my quote). You read plenty of stories of corrupt bailiffs in Medieval England and in Wild West kinds of stories. It fits the tone better. Is that controversial to you?



I'm more familiar with the term "sheriff" in wild west stories than "bailiff", but "bailiff" might be more common than I'm aware of.

In any case, I wasn't critiquing SilverBiscuit's choice of "bailiff" as a translation of _hreppstjóri_; I just wasn't sure if you (in message #8) were talking about an association that _bailiff_ generally had for you, or if you were only comparing it with _district administrative officer_ in this context.


----------

